# I've got Rusty Boules



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I was going to put this in Jokes & trivia but thought I wouldn't get any Answers.

Anyway...Played boules at the weekend on wet flat sand in France & forgot to clean them :!: Now they are all rusty & gritty 8O 

I want to restore them to their former shiny,smoothness....Before I ruin them more, would a polish with T-cut restore them :? 

Save my Boules  :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I give mine a rub over with wd type products.

Dave p


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

my wife has just said you should play with them more






Ian


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
If they are chrome then wire wool should take the minor rust off without damaging the finish & followed by some polish.
GC.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> my wife has just said you should play with them more


   :lol: My Boules maybe Rusty,but at least I don't hide my Nuts in the *Snow* (Avatar) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rub then in Wet flour, (very slightly abrasive) then dry them, and give them a wax polish, did your dad not show you how to look after your boules.

What is the younger generation coming to.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You should just play with them more, but always dry them off after use. 

I have a set of 720's that were given to me as a gift some years ago, proper iron set not chrome, was told just to dry them off.

Steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Moblee,You will never see a Frenchman with shinny boules :roll: :roll: 
Go on, get them dirty :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Brasso and Vim mixed into a wet paste, used to make old aluminium look like chrome..It will add luster to your cluster!!
Ted


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

wire brush & dettol


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I got a set for my birthday last year.
Never played with them yet. Is it something you play at as a couple, or can lots of people join in :lol: 

Seriously though, what are the objectives/rules of the game?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wilse said:


> wire brush & dettol


I think that's the treatment for something more nasty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Seriously though, what are the objectives/rules of the game?


Hezbez.. The way we play it is you throw the Jack (The little wooden ball) about 10 to 15 feet in front of us,then we choose 2 or 3 balls (depending on how many are playing) of similar pattern.

We score 3 for nearest to Jack,2 for 2nd,1 for 3rd nearest we play 8 rounds and add up highest score.

Probably not the way to do it....but it works for us.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you polish your boules properly it makes a vas deferens to your performance!


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Look just use the chance to buy a competition set in stainless perfectly balanced and tell her you did'nt want to show her up.
She won't believe it but you get the dogs danglys of boules.


----------

